# Any issues with caulking after painting?



## Kaveman42 (Dec 27, 2013)

My cabinet painter painted my custom cabinets and trim white without caulking the gaps of the moulding. While I was waiting for him to come back for touch ups, I caulked the trim myself so it will be dry to paint. Since its white on white you can't really tell the satin white paint and caulking apart. He said they always caulk after painting and don't paint over it, which seems odd to me. Are there any issues not painting the trim again and leaving it like that? I used Dynaflex 230 premium caulking, so I know it's the good stuff. should I make him paint the trim again?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Most types of regular paintable caulking will discolor if left unpainted. There are some tub and tile caulks, modified silicones, and custom color caulks (caulks with paint added) that can be ok left unpainted but I wouldn't think the dynaflex falls into any of those categories. 

It could be ok, but IME that type of caulk will start to look dingy over time as small dust/grime particles stick to the exposed bead. It almost looks like the caulk turns a pale yellow after a year or two.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That IS odd. As Jmayspaint mentioned it will discolor over time and collect dirt. Any unpainted caulk areas will stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

If I were painting after, I would always caulk first. I really can't think of any advantage to caulking after painting - it doesn't seem to make sense. Not painting is a different matter. Then you're a little restricted in how you can smooth the caulk, because if you spread it too much with your finger, it will look messy on the wall, and as was pointed out will look messy on the cabinet too if it discolors a year later. It is possible to get a really clean bead that doesn't need smoothing, but that takes practice.

I consider Dynaflex 230 to be a quality caulk too, and I'd be interested in knowing how much this particular caulk discolors over time. I haven't noticed it personally, but I can't say I've gone back to investigate every caulk job I've ever done a year later. I know I have at least a couple areas that are unpainted that are not discolored much after a couple years. I have seen caulk jobs left by others that are badly discolored, but I assumed those were the cheaper caulks.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

It should be painted, period


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Most types of regular paintable caulking will discolor if left unpainted. There are some tub and tile caulks, modified silicones, and custom color caulks (caulks with paint added) that can be ok left unpainted but I wouldn't think the dynaflex falls into any of those categories.
> 
> It could be ok, but IME that type of caulk will start to look dingy over time as small dust/grime particles stick to the exposed bead.* It almost looks like the caulk turns a pale yellow after a year or two.*


I had that exact thing happen on some office counter-tops I installed less than 2 years ago. I used a higher-end product, but just this last week I looked closely and was shocked by how discolored and cracked the caulk was. It's not like I was expecting 20 years out if it, but I didn't think it'd deteriorate that quickly.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

If the white caulk is on or really near something else that is white the very slightest yellowing will show almost the instant it starts. If it's by a darker color it won't hardly show at all.


----------

